# could i have depersonalization/derealization?



## phrozen (Jan 19, 2011)

hey guys, i always thought of myself as a pretty stable person but i've been doing alot of reading about it and i feel as though i may have this.. first of all, a bit of background information about myself. my name is josh, i'm 15 years old, i'm quite a social person (i go out with friends alot, meet my girlfriend alot, have sex often, attend alot of concerts etc) although lately things have become a bit much. i've been under alot of pressure at school to bring my projects up to a higher standard (even though i have high grades anyway), and everything with my family is good. i'm not even sure when this started, but i've been feeling really 'weird'.

here are a list of things i have been experiencing that i feel may be 'out of the norm':

things appear unreal, i feel as though the world just 'doesnt exist'
my feelings seem out of my control
the feeling of not being myself, that my soul is seperate from my body
i've been observing myself alot more
even though i think about *alot* of things, i feel as though my mind is still 'empty'
my memories don't feel real, they seem like they happened in a dream
i feel as though time has just 'disappeared' from my life, like i'm outside of time
things that happened recently feel like they happened so long ago
music sounds like it is higher-pitched than usual
sometimes i feel like i'm not in control of what i'm saying or doing - it's not as if i'll say something stupid, it's just like i have no control over what i'm saying
i always feel as if i'm spaced out
i feel like my whole life is just how a dream feels - no perception of reality
sometimes i will have no emotion, or be able to empathize with anybody, although at other times i can be really emotional

i was wondering if it would make sense to see a psychologist? i think there are a few places nearby me that offer free support to somebody registered on the NHS (plus i'm under 16), but i just thought i'd post here first and see what you guys think. thankyou so much


----------



## pigandpepper (Sep 26, 2010)

A lot of that sounds exactly like DP/DR. I would definitely see a mental health professional about it if you have the means. How long ago did you start feeling this way? Do yo smoke weed?


----------



## phrozen (Jan 19, 2011)

as i said, i don't really remember how long ago i started feeling like this. i guess i had some of the symptoms around the start of november but at the time i didn't think anything of them and i just gradually began to get more of them. and forgot to mention that, i don't take any drugs


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Yes it does sound like dp and dr. It sounds to me like you are not at the point where it's really freaking you out or inhibiting your life. Dp/dr in a situation like this is basically your brain trying to tell you that you have too much pressure and too much going on for your mind to handle. You really need to lower your stress level as much a possible so that you don't make things worse. Do as much relaxation as you can, take as much stress off yourself as you can, limit your worries as much as you can, eat healthy, get enough rest and sleep, stay away from caffine, alcohol, and drugs. If you are able to control those things, I bet that you will feel better in no time.


----------

